# Perfect phone for Flex?



## DeathByFlex (Nov 29, 2017)

Looking to buy a new device since so many are on sale right now. I don't want to start an Android vs iPhone holy war, just want to see which devices folks here like the most. What do you use and what do you like/hate about it? What device would you buy next?


----------



## Nekoosa (Nov 28, 2017)

I use iPhone 6s with 3ft cord to power box in my pocket.


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

I use same setup as above...i'm thinking I might upgrade courier from ATT to Verizon, as the app has been losing connectivity too often lately


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

DeathByFlex said:


> Looking to buy a new device since so many are on sale right now. I don't want to start an Android vs iPhone holy war, just want to see which devices folks here like the most. What do you use and what do you like/hate about it? What device would you buy next?


I own both the IPhone 7+ and the Samsung 8+. I use the I phone for general stuff and Uber, and the Samsung onlyforAmazon. I had always owned IPhones until the Samsung. Now if I could only keep one, it would be the Samsung. It's faster, has a much better display (oled), and battery life is almost 3x longer. But I have heard The IPhone X now has an oled screen so that may narrow the competition. The January 2018 edition of consumer reports magazine did a full review with rankings, so that may be a helpful resource for you.


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

I prefer anything from TMobile since they are the carrier that is most likely to leave the apn settings open to make running the script easier in the field.


----------



## 121917 (Sep 4, 2017)

I just bought a Moto Z2 Play from Verizon for $10/month. I get about 6 hours of screen on time before it needs to be charged, that's heavy use of the Flex app, Google Maps and a mileage tracking app. I bought the 3500mAh battery mod for half off when I bought the phone but so far I haven't really even needed it over the course of a normal 8 hour day.


----------



## DeathByFlex (Nov 29, 2017)

Are there any significant differences between the Android/Apple versions of the Flex app?


----------



## Tedmc (Nov 15, 2017)

DeathByFlex said:


> Looking to buy a new device since so many are on sale right now. I don't want to start an Android vs iPhone holy war, just want to see which devices folks here like the most. What do you use and what do you like/hate about it? What device would you buy next?


I have a Samsung J7 V.(2017)(V for Verizon). Has Snapdragon octacore cpu and runs Nougat 7.0.1. I can do a 5 hr block and still have over 40% of my 3300 mAh battery that the phone came with. I have never had to charge my phone on the fly. Larger screen too. It's $240 from Verizon,why use a $700 phone for flex?

EDIT: Just checked the Verizon website. It's now 50% off or $120 or $5 a month.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

DeathByFlex said:


> Are there any significant differences between the Android/Apple versions of the Flex app?


Not really that I've noticed. What I've noticed I suspect has more to do with the phones. For instance the GPS is more laggy with my IPhone 7+. Not much lag with the Samsung 8+. The samsung scans packages much faster also. And finally, it is much easier to see the screen on the Samsung. But as far as the app differentiating between the two, not that I have noticed in any meaningful way.


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

Go for the biggest battery you can get. Try this one. You can go two 4 hour blocks straight and have juice left https://m.geekbuying.com/item/OUKIT...Battery---Black-360908.html?source=ShareAsale


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

DeathByFlex said:


> Are there any significant differences between the Android/Apple versions of the Flex app?


it is nearly impossible to get blocks on iPhone unless the block is just sitting there. i've been told the app was built for Android and blocks show up first on Android before an iPhone user even sees it.

I use my Android to get blocks (wifi only, don't even have service on it), and my iPhone X to work the block.


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

Did I mention Moto E4 Plus with 5000mAh battery?


----------



## DeathByFlex (Nov 29, 2017)

Brandon Wilson said:


> Go for the biggest battery you can get. Try this one. You can go two 4 hour blocks straight and have juice left https://m.geekbuying.com/item/OUKIT...Battery---Black-360908.html?source=ShareAsale


A 10,000mAh battery on a $134 phone? I've never heard of OUKITEL but at that price and with those specs, something seems off. Is that the brand you use?


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

DeathByFlex said:


> A 10,000mAh battery on a $134 phone? I've never heard of OUKITEL but at that price and with those specs, something seems off. Is that the brand you use?


Yes. It's the closest thing to a perfect flex phone in my opinion. I wouldn't dare use it as my daily driver as it's not fast or pretty enough but for the job of keeping charged and and having a good enough camera to scan bar codes it's great... And cheap as hell. The specs entry level so don't be shocked at the price.

If you want something more versatile go with Asus zenphone max. It has 5000mah battery but better overall specs and aesthetics.

*edit* this phone is only of use if you are on T-Mobile. AT&T is only partially supported.


----------



## OnlyInTheA (Oct 19, 2016)

Idk if they changed it within the last few months, but theres a loading delay with the iphone and its accept button. In other words, I tap faster then the accept button loads, which forces me to double tap to accept the block.... I end up missing like 99/100 blocks smh. I dont remember having this problem early this year.

Is it just me?? If not, Android is far better for the flex ap


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

Just go android


----------

